# Took Me 20 years To Catch One | MONSTER GRASS CARP



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Hooked up to my very first grass carp i have ever caught on live stream today, not only was it my first one it was a monster going nearly 50 pounds in weight. i fished this spot 3 times now in the last week chumming and waiting patiently for the monster carp i knew where there to finally bite. 
this grass carp or greater amur carp ate a home made dough bait and was attracted into the area using boiled deer corn, bird seed, and several other ingredients. 
i didn't feel properly educated on the subject enough to decide if this invasive species should or should not be in the waters it calls home so i released it, either decision i made would have upset someone more than likely.
that grass carp gave me an amazing gift letting me catch him so i went ahead and returned the favor and let him go. I'm not hungry and i dont kill animals when I'm not hungry. 
i have tried to catch grass carp on and off for nearly 20 years and finally managed to make it happen, carp fishing is a strange addiction..i want to go back right now...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man it got heavier as the video went on lol good catch man


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Bigin!

Winter on lake Conroe, they'll eat up a 1/2oz rattle trap. 
Def gets you excited around docks during a bass tournament.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

This video shows how i went about making home made dough baits for common carp and grass carp and managed to catch my very first grass carp after many years of trying. i chummed boiled deer corn and bird seed with several other ingredients for three different trips and fished sweet corn and my home made dough baits and was finally rewarded with a 50 pound grass carp caught on Town lake Austin Tx.
going to keep fishing for these interesting asian carp i find them to be pretty neat and a real challenge to target, especially from my little 10 foot Malibu Mini-X kayak


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like a trophy mullet! Congrats


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Fun video! Thanks


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Used to tear them up on Tender-chunks dog food...fun to catch.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Very nice! I need to get out there with my daughter and hunt some carp. We have seen lots of big carp stalking bass around ladybird lake, but never targeted them


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

Invasive and no longer protected. Those carp have turned Lake Austin from a trophy bass fishery into a mud hole. Not one shred of vegetation left in LA because of them. Town Lake (aka Ladybird) will be a mud hole as well with those things moving over the dam.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

fishinmajician said:


> Invasive and no longer protected. Those carp have turned Lake Austin from a trophy bass fishery into a mud hole. Not one shred of vegetation left in LA because of them. Town Lake (aka Ladybird) will be a mud hole as well with those things moving over the dam.


i have heard allot of people say this, grass carp have been in town lake for a long time, they are below it on the colorado as well i know a spot near bastrop where you can see 15 at a time.

allot of people were telling me to kill it, that said i couldn't find anything from TPWD that is current on what you are supposed to do with them when caught in non stocked water bodies.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It depends if it is the sterile or fertile ones. 

When they put them in Conroe back in the late 70's or early 80's they ate the lake clean but then they found out that not all the carp was sterile.  They were fun at 6-9 pounds but then the TPWL wanted them killed when you caught them and would guess it is the same here.

Might call and ask.

Course if you eat alligator gar then I am guessing that they would clean like a goo or regular carp. 

Probably tastes just like chicken with a few bones if you do not know how to clean them correctly.


----------

